# Whey Protein and Gas



## Tough Old Man (Sep 27, 2005)

Does drinking a lot of whey protein give you GAS. I'm taking in 500 grams of protein each day and 150 of it is from whey. I now where a sign around me "NO SMOKING WITHIN 100' OF ME"


Tough Old Gasser


----------



## largepkg (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 27, 2005)

oh yea...  i can't even sit with myself at times, or atleast back last year when I was on in incredibly high protein diet.


----------



## god hand (Sep 27, 2005)

Hell yes this is why I think most of these protien shakes or full of shit! Like most things in life


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 27, 2005)

If you guys are having all those stomach issues, I proclaim
that your protein is garbage...

I can take up to 165g a day (3 servings) of mine with no effect except
a satisfied stomach...

By cheap protein, get cheap results

Or you need to revamp your intake timing

I further proclaim that these digestive problems cause your body to pass
that powder thru, wasting it into the toilet - $$$$ -


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 27, 2005)

I thought the idea was, if you find yourself in a positive nitrogen ballance at 300 grams of protien a day, then you do not have to increase it to say 500, to till be getting enough, because your already at a positive nitrogen ballance.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 27, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I thought the idea was, if you find yourself in a positive nitrogen ballance at 300 grams of protien a day, then you do not have to increase it to say 500, to till be getting enough, because your already at a positive nitrogen ballance.


Well because I'm following Dogg Crapp training to the tee, I have to take in 500+ grams a day. That's just the way he does it. It's 500 plus protein, moderate good fats and low to moderate carbs being cut off by 6 pm everynight.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 27, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I thought the idea was, if you find yourself in a positive nitrogen ballance at 300 grams of protien a day, then you do not have to increase it to say 500, to till be getting enough, because your already at a positive nitrogen ballance.


Well because I'm following Dogg Crapp training to the tee, I have to take in 500+ grams a day. That's just the way he does it. It's 500 plus protein, moderate good fats and low to moderate carbs being cut off by 6 pm everynight.,


----------



## god hand (Sep 27, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I
> By cheap protein, get cheap results


----------



## god hand (Sep 27, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Or you need to revamp your intake timing


----------



## Mudge (Sep 27, 2005)

I've done up to 10 scoops of whey a day and never get gas from it, only from suddenly increased fiber (pinto beans are my mortal enemy).

My brother though on the other hand, gets gassy from damn near anything.


----------



## AdamsPaws (Mar 29, 2011)

*any whey proteins not give you gas?*

i have it immensely.  

i've tried all the over the counter medications, they're all the same active ingredient, some with higher dosages, except Beano, but, doesn't work on the gas either.

wouldn't people be crankin' out all these Loud AND Deadly side effects at the gym?  

if ever person in the gym passes what i pass, man, i get watery eyed just thinkin' bout it  

and, having my own, one room massage studio, ,  i keep a travel size bottle of febreeze to go on a table close to me for when i can't contain the gas...someone's gotta know ...  like the 1 person said, it could be the cheap protein i buy at WalMart.... i'm just assuming it's not the best of qualities, even though it has multiple additional amino acids...


----------



## AdamsPaws (Mar 29, 2011)

Monkey, what BRAND would you recommend?
Thanks.


----------



## 1krazyrider (Mar 29, 2011)

Ya i changed to a new protien drink made by elite , holy shit i dont evevn need to turn the heat on in my car and my kids drive with their heads out the windows.. LOL Im lovin it..


----------



## hill450 (Mar 29, 2011)

I think it has to do more with the person than it does the protein. I only take about 40-60 grams of protein through shakes now because I was taking too much and pretty sure just shitting it out lol 

Be better to get more of your protein from solid food anyway and you just blow through too much protein taking a lot a day and that shit isn't cheap.

Some people can just stomach it better I think....I felt like I was trying to shit a brick bat too when I drank too many shakes lol


----------



## bikeswimlive (Mar 29, 2011)

Are you taking whey concentrate or isolate (or a blend)? Concentrate tears me up inside.

I have switched recently to MAP from Primordial. It's hydrolyzed casein. Doesn't taste like candy, but the absorption is unbelievable. Also, no gas.


----------



## djm6464 (Mar 29, 2011)

ill go with the peptopro like the above guy, or isolate, even those bars with the cheap proteins in them hurt my stomach, my ass smells like aids after that


----------



## 5thgeartapped (Mar 29, 2011)

This thread is 6 years old!


----------



## hill450 (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh wow it definitely is! Lol


----------



## Tomn (Mar 30, 2011)

How do you dig that up from 6 years ago?!?!?


----------



## AdamsPaws (Mar 30, 2011)

*i just BING'd "does protein cause gas" and led me here, thanks all*


----------

